# Windows 10 update problems



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I may have posted to wrong forum Microsoft wants to update my Windows 10. But they keep failing. Half hour is wasted while they remove changes. I can't use my older computer.All is well with it. I think they want to prepare me for Windows 11. I have gone to stopping update via services.msc but they keep getting through. Dr. M helped me greatly in past. My best to her. Thanks Patrick Ashfield


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

After several hours of reading, this page has a method that looks promising: Topic: 6000005 Registry keys and Group policy info to keep Windows 10 from going to 11 @ AskWoody


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Thanks. I am not saying that they are trying to update to Windows II. They just want to update but give no details. Update cannot be completed and they must go through procedure to undo changes. This wastes a half hour of my access to my computer. Can I not notify Microsoft that I do not need update. All is working as it should. I am quite happy with things as they are. Thank you Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Patrick.

So to understand: updates are getting downloaded and installed, but then the whole process fails? Can you please describe in more details the issue? 

By the way... DR M is he.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Sorry about Dr. M confusion. Anyway, every once in a while computer taken over by Microsoft (?) to do update. They go through big procedure and fail and have to undo what they have done. I cannot say more. I found out that you use services.msc to get to place where you disable updates but this lasts a day or two and then update begins again. I am quite happy with things as they are. Everything works fine thanks to Dr. M. Can I not contact Microsoft to tell them to stop this? It wastes a half hour of my time to get to my computer. I cannot tell you more than this. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Patrick, disabling the update services is not a wise decision. Via updates, you get security features and this is very important. Otherwise, you will be always in a security risk. Normally, updates should be done in the background, without this failing circle. So, we must see how we fix the issue.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let's check some things.

Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and save it on your* Desktop. *
Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
Make sure *all the options* are checked.
Click on the *Scan *button.
It will create a log (*FSS.txt*) on your Desktop.
*Copy and paste* the log's content to your next reply.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Great.


DR.M said:


> Let's check some things.
> 
> Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and save it on your* Desktop. *
> Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
> ...





DR.M said:


> Let's check some things.
> 
> Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and save it on your* Desktop. *
> Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
> ...





DR.M said:


> Let's check some things.
> 
> Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and save it on your* Desktop. *
> Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
> ...


Farbar Service Scanner Version: 13-08-2022 01
Ran by J Keating (administrator) on 14-11-2022 at 12:28:39
Running from "C:\Users\J Keating\Desktop"
Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
******

Internet Services:
============


Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.


Windows Firewall:
=============


Firewall Disabled Policy: 
==================


System Restore:
============


System Restore Policy: 
========================


Windows Security:
============


Windows Update:
============


Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================


Windows Defender:
==============


Other Services:
==============


File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nsiproxy.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\netbt.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tdx.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\afd.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mpsdrv.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthService.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\usosvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\WaaSMedicSvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed


*** End of log ***


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Glad to see I am in hands of Dr. M. I know the hour is bad. You need not reply til time is suitable for you. Sorry if I screwed up reply. Thanks. Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

You are very welcome, Patrick. Here, in this forum, you are in the hands of many experts who can give their advice any time.

The services look fine.

Let's do something else:

*1. Run SFC*

Click on the *Start* button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*


```
sfc /scannow
```

Let the scan finish.
You will normally get one of the following results:

```
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation
```
*Please post the result you got (a screenshot). *

*2. Run DISM*

Click on the *Start *button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*;


```
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```

Let the scan run until the end (100%). Depending on your system, it can take some time.
*Please post here the result you got (a screenshot).*


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I did that and got reply that repair pending and to restart. I did that and followed instructions about sfc but the repair notice appeared again. See screen shot: 









What to do? Are you OK working at this time of day? Thanks Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Patrick, I'll be here for the next 1-2 hours.

So...

Try the DISM command first. I would like to see a screenshot when it finishes.

Then, try SFC again, and let me know if the restart error appears again (screenshot).


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

The correct command is the following, and it would be the best if you typed it:


```
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```
See the instructions here (step 2): Windows 10 update problems


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

If the day grows late for you, then we an continue when you think is best. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

So DISM completed successfully.

Have you tried SFC again after that? If not, please do so and let me know the result.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M, 
I ran sfc and got:











Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Patrick.

This is good. Windows fixed some corrupted system files.

Now go and check for updates:

Go to Settings (press the Windows logo key + letter i)
Choose Update & Security > Windows Update and click on* Check for Updates.*
Let me know what happens.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. Thanks for responding
_I got this _far and decided to check with you first











What do you advise?
Thanks, Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Restart the computer, and repeat the same procedure: Settings > Update & Security > Windows Update and click on Check for Updates.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M

I got the above but cannot find "Check for updates"

What to do? Thanks, Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Try to restart by clicking the *Restart button* as it is shown on the screenshot (not the usual way of restarting).

Go again to the Windows Update and let me see what you get. The same warning?


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M:
This is what I got when I restarted. Previous screen shot also followed restart but I did not say so in last post. 

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Patrick, did you restart normally (from the Start button) or clicking on the Restart button as it is shown above?


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I used the Restart button as shown on screen shot.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

PatrickAshfield said:


> I used the Restart button as shown on screen shot.


I checked Start button. I got "Power". Checking that I got "Update and restart" and "Update and shutdown".


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Go to View Update History (you can see it at the bottom of the screenshot) and let me see what you get. Is there a specific error shown?


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I got this


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

OK. We can try a few things, but I'll be with you tomorrow. 

For now, please do the following:

Download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool *and save it to your *desktop. *

*Note: *You need to run the version compatible with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

If your antivirus software detects the tool as malicious, it’s safe to allow FRST to run. It is a *false-positive *detection.

If English is not your primary language, right click on FRST.exe/FRST64.exe and rename to FRSTEnglish.exe/FRST64English.exe


Double-click the *FRST* icon to run the tool. When the tool opens click* Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button and wait for a while.
The scanner will produced two logs on your Desktop: *FRST.txt and Addition.txt.*
Please attach the content of these two logs in your next reply.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Additional scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (x64) Version: 17-04-2017 01
Ran by J Keating (15-11-2022 14:46:43)
Running from C:\Users\J Keating\Desktop
Windows 10 Pro Version 2009 (X64) (2022-09-20 19:52:58)
Boot Mode: Normal
==========================================================


==================== Accounts: =============================

Administrator (S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-500 - Administrator - Disabled)
DefaultAccount (S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-503 - Limited - Disabled)
Guest (S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-501 - Limited - Disabled)
J Keating (S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1001 - Administrator - Enabled) => C:\Users\J Keating
John (S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1000 - Administrator - Enabled) => C:\Users\John
WDAGUtilityAccount (S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-504 - Limited - Disabled)

==================== Security Center ========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed.)

AV: Malwarebytes (Enabled - Up to date) {0D452135-A081-B000-D6B6-132E52638543}
AV: Windows Defender (Disabled - Up to date) {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}

==================== Installed Programs ======================

(Only the adware programs with "Hidden" flag could be added to the fixlist to unhide them. The adware programs should be uninstalled manually.)

Bing Wallpaper (HKLM-x32\...\{20F4FF11-8953-4A72-A7D8-629B64FCF92A}) (Version: 2.0.0.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Malwarebytes version 4.5.16.217 (HKLM\...\{35065F43-4BB2-439A-BFF7-0F1014F2E0CD}_is1) (Version: 4.5.16.217 - Malwarebytes)
MediaHuman Video Converter version 1.2.1 (HKLM-x32\...\MediaHuman Video Converter_is1) (Version: 1.2.1 - MediaHuman)
MediaHuman Video Converter version 1.3 (HKLM-x32\...\MHVideoConverter_is1) (Version: 1.3 - MediaHuman)
MediaHuman YouTube Downloader 3.9.9.76 (HKLM-x32\...\MediaHuman YouTube Downloader_is1) (Version: 3.9.9.76 - MediaHuman)
MediaHuman YouTube to MP3 Converter 3.9.9.76 (HKLM-x32\...\MediaHuman YouTube to MP3 Converter_is1) (Version: 3.9.9.76 - MediaHuman)
Microsoft Bing Service (HKLM-x32\...\{27990F25-A90A-4CE5-868E-1A1BB70A58EE}) (Version: 2.0.0.7 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Edge (HKLM-x32\...\Microsoft Edge) (Version: 107.0.1418.42 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Edge Update (HKLM-x32\...\Microsoft Edge Update) (Version: 1.3.171.37 - )
Microsoft Edge WebView2 Runtime (HKLM-x32\...\Microsoft EdgeWebView) (Version: 107.0.1418.42 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft OneDrive (HKU\S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1001\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 22.225.1026.0001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Update Health Tools (HKLM\...\{7B1FCD52-8F6B-4F12-A143-361EA39F5E7C}) (Version: 3.67.0.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox (x64 en-US) (HKLM\...\Mozilla Firefox 106.0.5 (x64 en-US)) (Version: 106.0.5 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 106.0.4 - Mozilla)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.9126.1 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Windows PC Health Check (HKLM\...\{6798C408-2636-448C-8AC6-F4E341102D27}) (Version: 3.6.2204.08001 - Microsoft Corporation)

==================== Custom CLSID (Whitelisted): ==========================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1001_Classes\CLSID\{4410DC33-BC7C-496B-AA84-4AEA3EEE75F7}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\J Keating\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\22.225.1026.0001_1\FileCoAuthLib64.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1001_Classes\CLSID\{AD3F0B60-9FCE-4DD4-BB24-97A498C6AEB2}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Users\J Keating\AppData\Local\Microsoft\BingWallpaperApp\BingVisualSearchContextMenu.dll (© 2020 Microsoft Corporation)
CustomCLSID: HKU\S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1001_Classes\CLSID\{C794BDDC-4872-4C6D-BF6B-47224986A711}\InprocServer32 -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\notificationserver.dll (Mozilla Foundation)

==================== Scheduled Tasks (Whitelisted) =============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

Task: {0014E2B9-9CC7-429E-8769-1A84998CC5F8} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\PushToInstall\LoginCheck => Sc.exe start pushtoinstall login
Task: {06ACA3EA-BD3E-4D72-ABF3-375EA34F9D14} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Input\PenSyncDataAvailable
Task: {0E7A118D-CDB5-4208-B546-54E4F640450B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Flighting\FeatureConfig\UsageDataReporting
Task: {13CEED1F-91D1-466C-A637-BD96E98CF35B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\DeviceDirectoryClient\RegisterDeviceWnsFallback
Task: {167F79DD-675D-4CB6-945D-F350C20963E7} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\USB\Usb-Notifications
Task: {19EA8696-97B7-4719-9864-240111FAC5ED} - System32\Tasks\MicrosoftEdgeUpdateTaskMachineCore => C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\EdgeUpdate\MicrosoftEdgeUpdate.exe [2021-08-05] (Microsoft Corporation) <==== ATTENTION
Task: {1F02AB6E-47AB-456E-828C-AC88B0BA32C4} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Data Integrity Scan\Data Integrity Check And Scan
Task: {22B1DB64-0B48-4FAF-BAD4-94139DBB78CC} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\InstallService\WakeUpAndScanForUpdates
Task: {22E890B9-8470-4900-AEF5-8813667D1DE0} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\EDP\EDP Inaccessible Credentials Task
Task: {30C3EC25-BBE4-477C-A070-B3818DF5DDE6} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\BitLocker\BitLocker Encrypt All Drives
Task: {314252BF-71A4-466C-9AD4-AC0F3B6621FA} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\ExploitGuard\ExploitGuard MDM policy Refresh
Task: {39D7C3EF-ABE5-4F2C-8387-CB5B23F4B123} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Input\MouseSyncDataAvailable
Task: {3A4F9952-67C0-40CE-A06D-3662BB06656A} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WlanSvc\CDSSync
Task: {452A755D-4F66-43DE-8232-B6F93CAB81F2} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\International\Synchronize Language Settings
Task: {48B9377A-BA5A-4F41-8D84-FB8C5EAC1CC9} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\DeviceDirectoryClient\RegisterDeviceProtectionStateChanged
Task: {4DF5EC7B-0F25-4ED6-9F2C-074A3CA48057} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\LanguageComponentsInstaller\ReconcileLanguageResources
Task: {5342F609-D358-4B06-86A6-5BD6A9EDC8EE} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\DirectX\DXGIAdapterCache => C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxgiadaptercache.exe [2022-06-17] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {555C8A57-D20B-4BB8-A240-6893A1713C1F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\PcaPatchDbTask => Rundll32.exe %windir%\system32\PcaSvc.dll,PcaPatchSdbTask
Task: {56E2C785-12B1-4AC7-BB6D-5A44B9BFC168} - System32\Tasks\Mozilla\Firefox Background Update 308046B0AF4A39CB => Firefox.exe --MOZ_LOG sync,prependheader,timestamp,append,maxsize:1,Dump:5 --MOZ_LOG_FILE C:\ProgramData\Mozilla-1de4eec8-1241-4177-a864-e594e8d1fb38\updates\308046B0AF4A39CB\backgroundupdate.moz_log --backgroundtask backgroundupdate
Task: {66C80750-0D51-4411-8A88-074CED0DF18C} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Subscription\EnableLicenseAcquisition => C:\WINDOWS\system32\ClipRenew.exe [2022-06-17] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {67F6EBD5-5FC3-40D3-8DB5-BA52A72B7270} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\InstallService\SmartRetry
Task: {6F53841A-0BA6-46DD-B602-32EC5BED4975} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\InstallService\WakeUpAndContinueUpdates
Task: {7DA71A9A-1BA1-4A25-BEB5-358934355430} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Diagnosis\RecommendedTroubleshootingScanner
Task: {8D01A143-469B-467B-83F7-B5BED73D79F3} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\BrokerInfrastructure\BgTaskRegistrationMaintenanceTask
Task: {901C40A3-6C4B-4420-BA3E-EF3638BEA6B4} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\DirectX\DirectXDatabaseUpdater => C:\WINDOWS\system32\directxdatabaseupdater.exe [2022-06-17] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {9E7019E7-1649-474E-A2A1-D76D36371C60} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Shell\UpdateUserPictureTask
Task: {9F9A8370-884F-4717-9CE0-0D4AEFCAD159} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\StateRepository\MaintenanceTasks => Rundll32.exe %windir%\system32\Windows.StateRepositoryClient.dll,StateRepositoryDoMaintenanceTasks
Task: {AD038524-4ACB-4B02-80B5-0E8341CE953D} - System32\Tasks\MicrosoftEdgeUpdateTaskMachineUA => C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\EdgeUpdate\MicrosoftEdgeUpdate.exe [2021-08-05] (Microsoft Corporation) <==== ATTENTION
Task: {ADB07E01-E646-4A8A-B57B-1CA101B9D300} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Subscription\LicenseAcquisition => C:\WINDOWS\system32\ClipRenew.exe [2022-06-17] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {AEC16E32-A993-4A86-9AC0-D407A28DD712} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\AppListBackup\Backup
Task: {B49080F0-EECD-48D6-BB4F-D89B40A1862B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Input\TouchpadSyncDataAvailable
Task: {B7549BED-E68D-4A11-AB39-47739B760B9B} - System32\Tasks\Mozilla\Firefox Default Browser Agent 308046B0AF4A39CB => C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\default-browser-agent.exe do-task "308046B0AF4A39CB"
Task: {B7D8E9F6-AD6E-412B-9BBC-D5077AB411B7} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Input\LocalUserSyncDataAvailable
Task: {B8CDF3C0-4E7C-4093-9548-364D19FA767D} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UNP\RunUpdateNotificationMgr => C:\WINDOWS\System32\UNP\UpdateNotificationMgr.exe [2022-05-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {B908C5A3-73E2-4F5F-A432-BE98C144C3B6} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Flighting\FeatureConfig\UsageDataFlushing
Task: {BD7BCE4C-8612-4473-8313-2BFCB9E95373} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WaaSMedic\PerformRemediation
Task: {C0FB7AB1-7B73-41C2-B734-D41C60F930E9} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\EDP\StorageCardEncryption Task
Task: {CD9CD775-E36A-4A11-9F6C-28E1EC402C2F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Printing\EduPrintProv => C:\WINDOWS\system32\eduprintprov.exe [2019-12-07] (Microsoft Corporation)
Task: {D0E4C81A-78D0-4391-8FEF-992D236B3C39} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\WwanSvc\OobeDiscovery
Task: {D166FCA8-7D63-4AC1-B1D8-F47650C96834} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Flighting\OneSettings\RefreshCache
Task: {E29726FF-F506-4443-842C-B08A360C4F7C} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Workplace Join\Device-Sync
Task: {E82C94A1-D5C2-4D22-9602-ACC4245A1F4C} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\PushToInstall\Registration => Sc.exe start pushtoinstall registration
Task: {EDF0E196-491C-4B51-A10A-B9CC75D99886} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Flighting\FeatureConfig\ReconcileFeatures
Task: {EED26D81-0CB0-442D-AE8A-4CF3A2E9E53B} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\HelloFace\FODCleanupTask => C:\WINDOWS\System32\WinBioPlugIns\FaceFodUninstaller.exe [2021-10-14] ()
Task: {F6CDD2B4-630A-4140-97B2-473476877082} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\InstallService\ScanForUpdatesAsUser
Task: {FB9EEBBD-82CF-4AD3-8FE9-22B0255C795F} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\BitLocker\BitLocker MDM policy Refresh
Task: {FE49EAFB-0FD0-486D-90A9-28AB4FB0E1D2} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\InstallService\ScanForUpdates
Task: {FF3672FA-50EB-4483-AFBC-4CE4B7F19D33} - System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\Chkdsk\SyspartRepair => C:\WINDOWS\system32\bcdboot.exe [2021-09-17] (Microsoft Corporation)

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the task (.job) file will be moved. The file which is running by the task will not be moved.)


==================== Shortcuts =============================

(The entries could be listed to be restored or removed.)

ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\J Keating\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Edge\User Data\Default\Microsoft Edge.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> --profile-directory=Default
ShortcutWithArgument: C:\Users\J Keating\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Microsoft Edge.lnk -> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe (Microsoft Corporation) -> --profile-directory=Default

==================== Loaded Modules (Whitelisted) ==============

2020-10-09 15:46 - 2020-10-09 15:46 - 00064552 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\system32\UMPDC.dll
2020-10-09 15:46 - 2020-10-09 15:46 - 00064552 *_* () c:\windows\system32\UMPDC.dll
2020-10-09 15:46 - 2020-10-09 15:46 - 00064552 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\UMPDC.dll
2021-06-16 17:25 - 2021-06-16 17:25 - 00657464 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\windowmanagementapi.dll
2021-10-14 09:52 - 2021-10-14 09:52 - 00706536 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\system32\TextShaping.dll
2021-10-14 09:52 - 2021-10-14 09:52 - 00706536 *_* () c:\windows\system32\TextShaping.dll
2020-10-09 15:46 - 2020-10-09 15:46 - 00064552 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\System32\UMPDC.dll
2019-12-07 04:08 - 2019-12-07 04:08 - 00039424 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\usocoreps.dll
2022-09-20 15:19 - 2022-09-20 15:18 - 03594936 *_* () C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes\Anti-Malware\libGLESv2.dll
2022-06-17 03:21 - 2022-06-17 03:21 - 02260480 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\system32\TextInputMethodFormatter.dll
2021-10-14 09:52 - 2021-10-14 09:52 - 00706536 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TextShaping.dll
2021-06-16 17:25 - 2021-06-16 17:25 - 00657464 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\WindowManagementAPI.dll
2021-06-16 17:29 - 2021-06-16 17:29 - 00095744 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\VirtualMonitorManager.dll
2021-06-16 17:24 - 2021-06-16 17:24 - 00363520 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\Windows.Internal.UI.Shell.WindowTabManager.dll
2019-12-07 04:08 - 2019-12-07 04:08 - 00499200 *_* () C:\Windows\ShellExperiences\TileControl.dll
2021-08-13 12:38 - 2021-08-13 12:38 - 02158592 *_* () C:\Windows\ShellComponents\TaskFlowUI.dll
2022-02-09 18:10 - 2022-02-09 18:10 - 00793416 *_* () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.StartMenuExperienceHost_cw5n1h2txyewy\StartMenuExperienceHost.exe
2021-06-16 17:25 - 2021-06-16 17:25 - 00657464 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WindowManagementAPI.dll
2020-10-09 15:46 - 2020-10-09 15:46 - 00064552 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\UMPDC.dll
2022-06-17 03:23 - 2022-06-17 03:23 - 00461312 *_* () C:\Windows\SystemApps\Microsoft.Windows.Search_cw5n1h2txyewy\Search.Core.dll
2021-10-14 09:52 - 2021-10-14 09:52 - 00706536 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\TextShaping.dll
2021-06-13 10:08 - 2017-03-09 03:16 - 00112264 *_* () C:\Windows\System32\IccLibDll_x64.dll
2022-10-08 18:21 - 2022-11-05 17:17 - 04424008 *_* () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\libGLESv2.dll
2022-10-08 18:21 - 2022-11-05 17:17 - 00043336 *_* () C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\libEGL.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 03406336 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\PaintStudio.View.exe
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 01084928 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\TelemetryUWP.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 00015872 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\SharedMemoryUWP.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 00745472 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Utils.CX.dll
2022-08-31 07:49 - 2022-08-31 07:49 - 04380232 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.ui.xaml.2.0_2.1810.18004.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.UI.Xaml.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 00969728 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\OnlineMediaComponent.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 07230464 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\PaintStudio.ViewElements.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 07968768 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\PaintStudio.ViewModel.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 00409600 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\ConfigurationManager.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 00464384 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\MSASignIn.dll
2022-10-13 18:17 - 2022-10-13 18:17 - 00193024 *_* () C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\Microsoft.MSPaint_6.2203.1037.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\Microsoft.Apps.Stubs.Handoff.dll
2022-11-11 20:58 - 2022-11-09 23:39 - 05954936 *_* () C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\107.0.1418.42\libglesv2.dll
2022-11-11 20:58 - 2022-11-09 23:39 - 00501096 *_* () C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\107.0.1418.42\libegl.dll
2022-11-11 20:59 - 2022-11-09 23:38 - 04259232 *_* () C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\107.0.1418.42\vk_swiftshader.dll
2021-10-14 09:52 - 2021-10-14 09:52 - 00706536 *_* () C:\WINDOWS\System32\TextShaping.dll

==================== Alternate Data Streams (Whitelisted) =========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, only the ADS will be removed.)

AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Desktop\FRST64.exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\BingWallpaper (1).exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\BingWallpaper (2).exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\BingWallpaper (3).exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\BingWallpaper (4).exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\Firefox Installer (1).exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\Firefox Installer (2).exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\MBSetup.exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\MovaviVideoEditorPlusSetupC.exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\J Keating\Downloads\tsginfo.exe:SmartScreen [7]
AlternateDataStreams: C:\Users\John\Downloads\BingWallpaper.exe:SmartScreen [7]

==================== Safe Mode (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The "AlternateShell" will be restored.)

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AudioEndpointBuilder => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\AudioSrv => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\CBDHSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HdAudAddService.Sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\HdAudBus.Sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MBAMService => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\NgcCtnrSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\NgcSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\SerCx2.sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\usbaudio.sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} => ""="Media"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} => "SafeBootDrivers"="1"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AudioEndpointBuilder => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\AudioSrv => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\CBDHSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\HdAudAddService.Sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\HdAudBus.Sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\MBAMService => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\MsQuic => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NetSetupSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NgcCtnrSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\NgcSvc => ""="Service"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\SerCx2.sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\usbaudio.sys => ""="Driver"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} => ""="Media"
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} => "SafeBootDrivers"="1"

==================== Association (Whitelisted) ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed.)


==================== Internet Explorer trusted/restricted ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry.)


==================== Hosts content: ===============================

(If needed Hosts: directive could be included in the fixlist to reset Hosts.)

2022-09-20 17:46 - 2022-09-20 17:43 - 00000824 ____A C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\etc\hosts


==================== Other Areas ============================

(Currently there is no automatic fix for this section.)

HKU\S-1-5-21-4194323796-1499932326-3689530080-1001\Control Panel\Desktop\\Wallpaper -> C:\Users\J Keating\AppData\Local\Microsoft\BingWallpaperApp\WPImages\20221115.jpg
DNS Servers: 75.75.75.75 - 75.75.76.76
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System => (ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin: 5) (ConsentPromptBehaviorUser: 3) (EnableLUA: 1)
Windows Firewall is enabled.

==================== MSCONFIG/TASK MANAGER disabled items ==


==================== FirewallRules (Whitelisted) ===============

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

FirewallRules: [Microsoft-Windows-DeviceManagement-OmaDmClient-TCP-Out] => (Allow) %SystemRoot%\system32\omadmclient.exe
FirewallRules: [Microsoft-Windows-DeviceManagement-deviceenroller-TCP-Out] => (Allow) %SystemRoot%\system32\deviceenroller.exe
FirewallRules: [Microsoft-Windows-DeviceManagement-CertificateInstall-TCP-Out] => (Allow) %SystemRoot%\system32\dmcertinst.exe
FirewallRules: [{F07E04F4-F4EB-4834-ADDB-AF66A838031A}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
FirewallRules: [{BEED5BFC-7476-4175-A31B-D41385C967C2}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
FirewallRules: [{892B2939-2742-402C-85B6-EDEB1D7B6BE4}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Edge\Application\msedge.exe
FirewallRules: [{AAE6759D-A626-4679-BA62-928B677B6F5D}] => (Allow) C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\EdgeWebView\Application\107.0.1418.42\msedgewebview2.exe

==================== Restore Points =========================

05-11-2022 18:04:08 Windows Modules Installer
12-11-2022 15:58:21 Windows Modules Installer
14-11-2022 11:19:28 Windows Modules Installer

==================== Faulty Device Manager Devices =============


==================== Event log errors: =========================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (11/15/2022 09:26:07 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Defrag) (EventID: 264) (User: )
Description: The storage optimizer couldn't complete retrim on HP_RECOVERY (D because: The operation requested is not supported by the hardware backing the volume. (0x8900002A)

Error: (11/15/2022 09:26:07 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Defrag) (EventID: 264) (User: )
Description: The storage optimizer couldn't complete retrim on SYSTEM because: The operation requested is not supported by the hardware backing the volume. (0x8900002A)

Error: (11/15/2022 08:21:49 AM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2) (EventID: 257) (User: )
Description: The Cryptographic Services service failed to initialize the Catalog Database. The ESENT error was: -1216.

Error: (11/15/2022 08:21:49 AM) (Source: ESENT) (EventID: 454) (User: )
Description: Catalog Database (3068,U,98) Catalog Database: Database recovery/restore failed with unexpected error -1216.

Error: (11/15/2022 08:21:49 AM) (Source: ESENT) (EventID: 494) (User: )
Description: Catalog Database (3068,U,98) Catalog Database: Database recovery failed with error -1216 because it encountered references to a database, 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{127D0A1D-4EF2-11D1-8608-00C04FC295EE}\catdb', which is no longer present. The database was not brought to a Clean Shutdown state before it was removed (or possibly moved or renamed). The database engine will not permit recovery to complete for this instance until the missing database is re-instated. If the database is truly no longer available and no longer required, procedures for recovering from this error are available in the Microsoft Knowledge Base or by following the "more information" link at the bottom of this message.

Error: (11/15/2022 08:21:18 AM) (Source: ESENT) (EventID: 455) (User: )
Description: svchost (3060,R,98) SRUJet: Error -1811 (0xfffff8ed) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\system32\SRU\SRU001EC.log.

Error: (11/14/2022 01:00:11 PM) (Source: VSS) (EventID: 1) (User: )
Description: Volume Shadow Copy Service initialization error: the control dispatcher cannot be started [0x80070427, The service process could not connect to the service controller.
].

Error: (11/14/2022 12:45:36 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Defrag) (EventID: 264) (User: )
Description: The storage optimizer couldn't complete retrim on HP_RECOVERY (D because: The operation requested is not supported by the hardware backing the volume. (0x8900002A)

Error: (11/14/2022 12:45:35 PM) (Source: Microsoft-Windows-Defrag) (EventID: 264) (User: )
Description: The storage optimizer couldn't complete retrim on SYSTEM because: The operation requested is not supported by the hardware backing the volume. (0x8900002A)

Error: (11/12/2022 05:25:18 PM) (Source: Firefox Default Browser Agent) (EventID: 12007) (User: )
Description: Event-ID 12007


System errors:
=============
Error: (11/15/2022 02:11:12 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7000) (User: )
Description: The Microsoft Defender Antivirus Network Inspection Service service failed to start due to the following error:
The service did not start due to a logon failure.

Error: (11/15/2022 02:11:12 PM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7038) (User: )
Description: The WdNisSvc service was unable to log on as NT AUTHORITY\LocalService with the currently configured password due to the following error:
The request is not supported.


To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (11/15/2022 01:50:02 PM) (Source: EventLog) (EventID: 6008) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 12:52:17 PM on ‎11/‎15/‎2022 was unexpected.

Error: (11/15/2022 08:27:37 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7022) (User: )
Description: The Downloaded Maps Manager service hung on starting.

Error: (11/15/2022 04:39:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7023) (User: )
Description: The WLAN AutoConfig service terminated with the following error:
The authentication service is unknown.

Error: (11/15/2022 04:39:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7000) (User: )
Description: The LanmanServer service failed to start due to the following error:
The service did not start due to a logon failure.

Error: (11/15/2022 04:39:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7038) (User: )
Description: The LanmanServer service was unable to log on as NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM with the currently configured password due to the following error:
The request is not supported.


To ensure that the service is configured properly, use the Services snap-in in Microsoft Management Console (MMC).

Error: (11/15/2022 04:39:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7000) (User: )
Description: The TrkWks service failed to start due to the following error:
The service did not start due to a logon failure.

Error: (11/15/2022 04:39:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7000) (User: )
Description: The WpnService service failed to start due to the following error:
The service did not start due to a logon failure.

Error: (11/15/2022 04:39:04 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (EventID: 7001) (User: )
Description: The RasMan service depends on the SstpSvc service which failed to start because of the following error:
The service did not start due to a logon failure.


CodeIntegrity:
===================================
Date: 2022-11-15 14:15:58.9730000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavcodec.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 14:15:58.8620000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavutil.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 13:59:25.6930000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavcodec.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 13:59:25.4910000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavutil.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 13:53:40.4700000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavcodec.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 13:53:40.4010000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavutil.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 08:29:33.5880000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavcodec.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-15 08:29:33.4020000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavutil.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-14 17:41:16.2700000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavcodec.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.

Date: 2022-11-14 17:41:16.1780000Z
Description: Code Integrity determined that a process (\Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe) attempted to load \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozavutil.dll that did not meet the Microsoft signing level requirements.


==================== Memory info ===========================

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz
Percentage of memory in use: 29%
Total physical RAM: 16272.01 MB
Available physical RAM: 11431.58 MB
Total Virtual: 18704.01 MB
Available Virtual: 13422.86 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: (OS) (Fixed) (Total:457.84 GB) (Free:339.6 GB) NTFS
Drive d: (HP_RECOVERY) (Fixed) (Total:7.32 GB) (Free:0.91 GB) NTFS ==>[system with boot components (obtained from drive)]

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 465.8 GB) (Disk ID: 85530105)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=100 MB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=457.8 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)
Partition 3: (Not Active) - (Size=510 MB) - (Type=27)
Partition 4: (Not Active) - (Size=7.3 GB) - (Type=07 NTFS)

==================== End of Addition.txt ============================


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Please tell me if you received copies of FRST text and additional text.

Thanks, 
Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I think I found notice telling me that Windows Defender is missing. Should I download it? Thanks Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Patrick, only the Addition is posted. If you can't post FRST, zip it and attach it.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

OUPS!

Patrick, now I see that you ran a very old version of the FRST tool. Please, download it from the link I gave you in my previous post, and let it get updated first. When ready, run it again and post the two logs. Perhaps, you will need to zip them, due to some forum restrictions.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M: 
When I tried to send text and additional text I was told there was a problem and to try later. I will send this and try to send full texts later. Sorry Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Here is Frst text


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

It would not send FRST text as attachment.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M:

I keep getting this:

Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console. 

What should I do? Am I doing something dopey?

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I was able to do zip through Windows 10. Hope you can read this. Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Patrick, let's try to update to the latest Windows version, using an in-place upgrade.


Go to this Microsoft page and under the title *Create Windows 10 installation media* press on *Download *tool now.
*Save* the tool on your Desktop and *double click* to run it.
On the License terms page, if you accept the license terms, select *Accept.*
On the What do you want to do page, select *Upgrade this PC now,* and then select *Next.*
Follow the instructions and select *Keep personal files and apps, *when you are asked to.
It might take a couple of hours, depending on your wifi speed connection, to install Windows 10. Your PC will restart a few times. Make sure you don’t turn off your PC.
After downloading and installing, the tool will walk you through how to set up Windows 10 on your PC.
Let me know if the upgrade was successful this time.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M Thanks for help and taking the time. Am proceeding as instructed. 
Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M I was advised of a problem downloading this tool Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M
Should I just go with Windows 10 2022 Update Version 22H2 ?

Thanks Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Ran your instructions again. Got the above


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Patrick.

Let's try this:

1. In the search box on the taskbar, type *command prompt*, then select *Run as administrator* from the list of options. Select *Yes*. Next, in the window that appears, type the following commands one at a time, including the spaces as shown. *Copy/paste is better*. After you type each command, press Enter. Then let each command complete before you type the next command.


```
net stop cryptsvc
net stop bits
net stop wuauserv
ren %systemroot%\softwaredistribution softwaredistribution.bak
ren %systemroot%\system32\catroot2 catroot2.bak
net start cryptsvc
net start bits
net start wuauserv
```
2. Restart the computer and repeat the steps here: Windows 10 update problems


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M Thanks for patience. I followed directions and eventually it went into Update. This lasted 90 odd minutes. Then in went into Preparing for repairs, then Diagnosing your PC, and then Attempting repairs for few minutes, and then a shutdown and restart. It then said it could not complete update. And then it was undoing changes.

This is exactly what has been happening every once in a while over the past months prior to your present attempt at exorcism. 

I am sure you will want to wait til tomorrow to respond.

I can tell you that I have the copy of Windows 10 on disk I bought about over 18 months ago. It is dated Mar 16, 2021. I will reinstall this if you suggest. My personal files are easily downloaded to flash drives.

Years ago there was a program called ScanDisk that found bad hard disk sectors and marked them off limits. Maybe we have done this already with your instructions.

Anyway, thanks for all the help and patience.
Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
Whilst my good friend DR.M is not at the moment online and if you wish I can assure you he will not mind me coming in on the thread, you may wish to check the following
1. Is the time and date and your location - region - correct in windows
that is settings
time and language
and then region on left hand pane

The error code, you had is sometiumes received when you attempt to use the media creation tool if the time and or region is incorrct
and that can also stop udates from installing

2. Another possible reason for your problem MAYBE Malwarebytes
Please open the user interface of malwarebytes and turn off all settings
Then try the restart, that is on that pending update - again

Re this


PatrickAshfield said:


> I can tell you that I have the copy of Windows 10 on disk I bought about over 18 months ago. It is dated Mar 16, 2021. I will reinstall this if you suggest. My personal files are easily downloaded to flash drives.


I do NOT advise that at this stage


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Patrick.

Please do as McBoatMaster advised:



> 1. Is the time and date and your location - region - correct in windows
> that is settings
> time and language
> and then region on left hand pane


I don't think that Malwarebytes causes issues and I also don't recommend re-installing Windows with an old disk.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M I followed your advice. But removing Malwarebytes allowed me to get further than before. I got to point where Update kicked in after installing Windows 10. But for over three hours those pesky little dots in a circle appeared. I got fed up and shut down. Then Attempting to recover installation appeared and it started again with the dots. I let it go for a while and then shut down again. And then it said it was removing changes.

The following snip I think was what you said.

Thanks for help. Malwarebytes now off, will turn on if you say so. Could I have another program on that is interfering? Patrick



























Thanks Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Region, time and date are all correct.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Patrick,

Unfortunately I am not qualified in Windows Update area. I know, however, that the CBS log gives us information about the issue, so I will ask you to do the following steps, and maybe someone more qualified on this will give us a solution.

*1. Run SFC *

Click on the *Start* button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*


```
sfc /scannow
```

Let the scan finish.
You will normally get one of the following results:

```
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation
```
*Please post the result you got (a screenshot). *

*2. Run DISM*

Click on the *Start *button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*;


```
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```

Let the scan run until the end (100%). Depending on your system, it can take some time.
*Please post here the result you got (a screenshot).*
*
3. Export CBS log*

Press the *Windows key*, type *This PC*, and press *Enter*.
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created on your desktop.
Please upload it to a file sharing service and provide the link to it in your next reply. Examples of services to upload to are Dropbox or OneDrive or SendSpace 

*In your next reply please post:*

The 2 screenshots
The CBS log


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)




----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)




----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Is this what you want ? Please thank Macboatmaster for me. Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

No. You will find CBS here: C:\Windows\Logs

Then, follow my instructions above (step 3).


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M Sorry but having trouble with figuring out file sharing services. THis is first time for me. I have been up all night and really am confused about what they want for sign in, I keep making mistakes. Will contact you when I get it figured out, either later today or tomorrow. Thanks Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Click on the SendSpace link above and you will easily follow the instructions. I'll be here, Patrick.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

PatrickAshfield said:


> I got to point where Update kicked in *after installing Windows 10.*


Patrick
I am confused - - "after installing Windows 10"
Do you mean that you have actually freshly installed windows 10?
or do you actually mean - the update kicked in after windows 10 loaded to desktop.

If you wish my assistance, as well as my good colleague DR.M
please download the below attached , run the app as explained and attach the file


Save *log collector V2 log collector 1.1x.zip* to DESKTOP
Right click on *V2 log collector 1.1x.zip* on the DESKTOP and select Extract all. This will create a V2 log collector 1.1x folder.
Open the V2 log collector 1.1x folder and double click on the *log-collector* shortcut.
A Command Prompt window will open Log Collector running in it. Press the Enter key to start the collection process.
The window will chnage as the process completes but at the completion you will then
Finally the ending Command Prompt window will open. Press enter to close it. Note the Output location as that is where the zip file is located. IT WILL BE THE DESKTOP
Attach the zip file result to your post. (Not the log collector zip file that you originally downloaded.
*NOTE at point three DOUBLE CLICK NOT right click and run as admin*
There is no personal identifiable info collected. However the info that is collected is extensive.
The application is
Used with the kind permission of Brink - Admin of WindowsTenForums



https://www.tenforums.com/members/brink.html


where I also work to assist persons


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr. M, bit of confusion for me. Anyway, I have Amazon Prime and I uploaded CBS.zip to them and they gave me a sharing link, thus:






CBS.zip







www.amazon.com





I have no idea where we are now. If you want to take a break til Monday, that's OK with me. Thanks to you and MacBoatmaster. 

Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks, Patrick. You did it. 

I'll take a look in the CBS log.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

To MacBoatmaster. Thanks. Can't say what I meant. I thought I saw Windows 10 installed and then page saying update in progress. But that went on forever until I stopped the computer. And then it said it was removing changes. But I am not so sure. I was up all night with it. Dr. M has CBS file. Am I to assume that you are from Wales?
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes - I am - Anglesey
Are you going to send the logs I asked for
I can assure you they will have no adverse effect whatsoever on any of DR.M`s solutions.
If you do not wish my help I will quite understand.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dear MacBoatmaster, I am terribly sorry. I did not mean to suggest I did not want your help. I thought all that went to Dr. M also went to you. I just signed on my computer now as I thought neither of you would work on Sunday.

The CBS file is yours. I appreciate all help. Lot of this is new to me. I knew nothing of file sharing til now. I forget how I did this with Dr. M. There it appeared a just a small "icon."

CBS.zip

I did a copy and paste of that icon that went to Dr. M. Thus,





CBS.zip







www.amazon.com





If this is wrong, tell me. Can you read Dr. M's info? If I send something to Dr. M, is it visible to you?
How do I send to both at same time? Is it possible that all this is a hardware problem? My computer is quite fine for my simple uses, but is hardly young. 

I visited Welshpool with my Ma as a small child. Again, thanks for all help. With gratitude,
Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

When I wrote last reply, my reply showed zip drive as long string, but appeared a just "icon" when sent.
As I said all is new to me. I hope you have files that you want. Patrick.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Patrick.

Whatever you write here, is visible to the whole community. So Mcboatmaster has already the CBS log. What he asked you as an extra info is something else. Read carefully his post: Windows 10 update problems

No need to apologize to anyone. We are all here to help.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Who is this going to? I hope to all. Is this what is wanted? Instructions a little complicated for dummy. If wrong, please advise. I realize the hour, and no harm waiting til Monday my time. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Did my last message not have an attachment? No sign of this in copy I just sent. Will send again. Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I should have said but sometimes notifications about your messages are flashed on my desktop to tell me to go to email that you have sent. I get into discussion there. But lately no notification appears. I just check emails every so often. Sometimes this causes delays. Have I shut off desktop notifications? Thanks, Patrick


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

You can check that. Go to your Account Settings (click on your avatar at the top right of the site) and then choose Preferences from the menu at the left. Check the options you would like and save.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I just got this notification on desktop. All seems good. Sorry for hour to Dr. M. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
When you can be online for a couple of hours I am willing to try and help you
It is better if you can reply immediately you have made the checks I suggest, rather than me waiting for hours for your reply

Tomorrow evening about 2000 would suit me


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Sorry I had to be out all today. Tuesday evening at 8 PM my time or even earlier is fine by me. Pick time best for you. I must be out tomorrow morning. But can be here by noon my time. Pick a time best for you. Or I can change my plans and be here all day. Thanks. Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dear MacBoatmaster, I was thinking today how much both you and Dr. M have done for me and no guarantee that further work would help. I do thank you but do not want to be too much of a burden. I will listen to you. But I have no objection to reformatting this hard drive, re- install the Windows 10 that I installed here 18 months ago. Would Microsoft then try to update? I believe I would want to do something to isolate any bad sectors on disk. I am alive with space on this drive.
My personal files, small fun videos like Pinterest and music, don't add up to a DVD. I can easily copy all to one DVD. My apps are Malwarebytes and a music and video downloader for YouTube. These can be easily re-installed. I can take a snip of my desktop to reinstall any shortcuts. All my email and your discussions remain outside my drive and so are safe. Again, I will listen to you. I do know that removing Malwarebytes, as you suggested, did some good. But things moved fast and I was hypnotized watching those while pearls roll around and around and around and around. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot be available until 2000 approx
If you wish to go ahead with a clean install then that is your choice, but trying to use the version that you installed 18 months ago is a pointless exercise..
You have to fave the fact that you cannot effectively, despite what you may read, stop windows updates for 10.
If you try, please be assured that you will end up with problems.
1. By making chnages to try and stop them
2. BY not having updates which are a vital part of the efficiency and effectiveness of 10.

================
Whether you are going to try my repair OR you are going to make a clean install there are in my opinion some checks you need to make
Some of these may already have been done on the recommendations of my colleague DR.M - as we are on post 73 it is easier for me to proviide you with the checks and you to either make them or inform me thay have already been carried out.

CHECKS
1. open a cmd prompt with admin rights
at the C prompt
type
*chkdsk C: /r*

press enter
You will either receive a message saying that the drive cannot be checked until all open handles are closed do you wish to Y/N
Answer N by typng that
then your message will be do you wish to run on restart 
OR that may be the first message
Again the options will be Y/N
Type
Y
Restart the system.

That is not shutdown and reboot it is RESTART
follow the guide here
Drive Error Checking in Windows 10 | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
OPTION THREE

When you restart and checkdsk runs DO NOT use the computer wait for the chkdsk to complete.

Then as the system restarts after completion of the check
Go to this link
Read Chkdsk Log in Event Viewer in Windows 10 | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
get the scan results from event viewer as shown

windows logs
application log
when it loads type the search term
WININIT (note spelling) 
That is item 3 in the guide 
Open the wininit entry
check it is chkdsk you have just run
It is likely to be the top entry
When you have it open
Click copy - on the lower left of the open window for the wininit entry
then come out of event viewer 
open notepad 
right click on the blank space and click paste
SAVE the notepad entry to your desktop

ON reply open notepad - select all and copy
paste to reply.

===========
Before I sign off tonight I will postthe second check that needs to be made.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

MacBoatmaster I will follow your advice. Am following your instructions. Thanks Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The second check is memory - ram
Go here - you are using the FREE memtest tool
MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 and ARM Memory Testing Tool 
That memtest version 10 ONLY supports booting UEFI

Your windows 10 is installed legacy but I think your firmware and the board does support UEFI
IF it does not you will have to use the version 4 of memtest which is available here
MemTest86 - Download now! 

Make the USB flash pen drive as outlined on the guide
Creating a MemTest86 boot disk in Windows


Download the Windows MemTest86 USB image.
Right click on the downloaded file and select the "Extract to Here" option. This places the USB image and imaging tool into the current folder.
Run the included imageUSB tool, it should already have the image file selected and you just need to choose which connected USB drive to turn into a bootable drive. Note that this will erase all data on the drive.
BOOT the computer from the usb flash pen
using the ONE TIME BOOT menu usually F8 but it will tell you on the post screen - Boot menu press and name the key

Then looking at the screenshot here
MemTest86 - Screenshots 
THE THIRD ONE DOWN
RUN TWO COMPLETE PASSES
each pass consists of 11-13 TESTS
on the screenshot you can see 
it is 12% of TEST FIVE
and 41% of the PASS

so when it has run approx 13 tests it should be 100% of the pass
and you run TWO complete passes. 

See this
MemTest86_User_Guide_UEFI.pdf 
page 16
NO CONFIGURATIONS are rquired just let it run the test on default settings
When you have the results screen showing NO ERRORS or indeed ERRORS
A screenshot can be taken and saved to file at any time by pressing F12. 
OR
To save your the results as a HTML report, press 'y' to save when prompted. Note the file name the report will appear as, this will be saved to the USB you have booted from


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
SIGNING OFF
goodnight
I will hope to see your results of both when I come online at 2000


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
When I said 2000 I was of course referring to my time, and as you know I am in the UK
I have just noticed having been online since 2000 that you replied 


PatrickAshfield said:


> Tuesday evening* at 8 PM my time*


I have no idea what 8pm YOUR time in the USA is

I was a lttle surprised to see that you have not manmaged to post either the chkdsk results or the memtest reults



Macboatmaster said:


> will hope to see your results of both when I come online at 2000


I will come back at 2100 to check - again to save any confusion that is 2100 UK TIME it is now 2015


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I checked as per my last post
Stioll no reply.
Hope all is OK with you
I will check again at 2200.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Checked 2200
If you still wish my help please post
I will not be checking the thread again until I receive a notification of your post
As I said Hope you are OK and it is not some unforseen circumstances that have prevented you posting the results of the checks I asked for 
I am NOT now online until approx 1400hrs UK time


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Sorry for confusion but unfortunate personal obligations arose suddenly early Tuesday, about one PM your time. I was n ot home to make posts until midnight your time. This was very difficult assignment. Memory test alone took 6 and half hours. I must go through everything first before I post to you. I am not sure but I have screen shots of everything you want, but need to check. Will post to you at about 7 PM my time or 2 PM your time. Thanks Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

:I decided to send you now what I have. If I did not follow your instructions, please correct. Will check for responses at 7 PM my time, 2 PM your time. Am grateful for your help and patience, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The chkdsk result shows 4KB in bad sectors.

When a check reveals data in bad clusters, then a chkdsk/r attempts to recover the data from the bad cluster and rewrite it to a good cluster.
It then marks the sector as bad to prevent data being written to in future.

The fact you have 4KB in bad sectors probably means that a repair has been run on the drive before
*Have you received in the past any notification that windows needed to repair the drive.
It would be similar to the screenshot you attached on error checking - but would of course say that the drive needed repair.*

Whilst we may get a successful install of 10 either on a repair or on a clean - the only effective real solution is to replace the drive.
Forget anything you read about repairing bad sectors - it cannot be done what occurs is as I have outlined above.

MEMTEST is OK

I need you to make some checks on your connection
You are using a usb connected wireless adapter
The connection is unreliaable, as you may know.
Can you conect hard wired to the ethernet port on the I/O plate


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
It is 1425 UK time and I have been waiting for your reply
I now see you said


PatrickAshfield said:


> Will check for responses at 7 PM my time, 2 PM your time.


I thought you were in the USA
Obviously I am incorrect as if you were 1400 hrs UK time cannot be 1900 USA time


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
Sorry for the confusion over the time - if it was my error
Cannot wait any longer
Back at 1900 hrs* UK TIME*


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dr> MacBoatmaster, I often get time changes confused, sorry. There are only three kinds of people in the world: those who know math and those who don't. 
It is 1:47 PM here. I hope you got my posts from today's wee hours my time and that they are usable. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
I know I said I was back at 1900 but my wife has been delayed so we are just about to have evening meal
ONLINE at 2000 hrs.
Now 1850hrs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
Please see my post 83
Have you received warnings that the drive needed checking/repairing
and
can you connect hard wired


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Terrific, bon appetit. I think this means 8 PM your time or 3 PM my time. My computer stays on and I get alerts on desktop. Thanks Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are a post behind me - please see my post 88


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dear MacBoatmaster,

You said:


I need you to make some checks on your connection
You are using a usb connected wireless adapter
The connection is unreliaable, as you may know.
Can you conect hard wired to the ethernet port on the I/O plate 

*Have you received in the past any notification that windows needed to repair the drive.
It would be similar to the screenshot you attached on error checking - but would of course say that the drive needed repair.*

Whilst we may get a successful install of 10 either on a repair or on a clean - the only effective real solution is to replace the drive.
Forget anything you read about repairing bad sectors - it cannot be done what occurs is as I have outlined above. 

My response:

1) I have a wand looking like short antenna attached via USB port. I will replace same via wire. I will need half hour or so. Does this mean I must always use wire or just until update is done.

2) I never received notification that windows needed to repair drive. But I bought computer used from library. I think it had windows vista on it. Not sure. So repair could have been done before it was mine. I bought Windows 10 and installed as it is at present. But I was never notified it needed repair.

3) I never thought bad sectors could be repaired but that they could be isolated. Does a bad sector mean death for the drive. I have another good computer from library ( I have three or four: I get them for $30 each). I can download my personal files from this troubled machine to another. If Windows 10 not on the other can I install the Windows 10 I have? Do I need to buy it again?

Regards, Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Am proceeding to attach things up with ethernet wire. Maybe need half hour off line.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Forget 3 for the time being
OK regarding 2 just wondered if you had received warnings

Re the connection - you need an athernet cable from the rear of the computer to the modem router
If that is possible it would be better
If you do not have the cable readily to hand we can make some chnages to the wireless connection.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re your last I will wait for you connect hard wired. 
I will be online waiting


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I had to move the router, add cable, and then add the Ethernet to the computer. I disconnected the antenna thingey. Hopefully, PG, all goes well. Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

If you get this, then we are connected. If you don't get this, please notify.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
Next job go to control panel date and time
Click internet time tab
your logs show

Event[4800]:
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
Date: 2022-11-20T13:07:34.5000000Z
Event ID: 1
Task: N/A
Level: Information
Opcode: Info
Keyword: Time
User: N/A
User Name: N/A
Computer: John-HP
Description:
The system time has changed to ?2022?-?11?-?20T18:07:34.500000000Z from ?2022?-?11?-?19T18:25:51.233384100Z.

Change Reason: System time synchronized with the hardware clock.
Process: '' (PID 4).
Event[171]:
Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
Date: 2022-10-24T13:34:34.6740000Z
Event ID: 158
Task: N/A
Level: Information
Opcode: Info
Keyword: N/A
User: S-1-5-19
User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
Computer: John-HP
Description:
The time provider* 'VMICTimeProvider*' has indicated that the current hardware and operating environment is not supported and has stopped. This behavior is expected for VMICTimeProvider on non-HyperV-guest environments. This may be the expected behavior for the current provider in the current operating environment as well.

That is not correct change the time server on the drop down arrow to time windows com
then syncronis and click apply and OK

Verify on your reply please that the time server was
r* 'VMICTimeProvider*'


EDIT 2126hrs
I replied just seven minutes after your post 96
HOWEVER yo have gone offline - on the site


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Having waited online for 20 minutes I have decided to post the next check needed*
I will come back and check at 2200 UK time



PatrickAshfield said:


> I disconnected the antenna thingey


I am not sure what you mean by DISCONNECTED
all you had to do was disable it in network and sharing centre - change adapter settings

*NEXT JOB*
Go to Control panel
network and sharing centre
open that and then click on change adapter settings on left pane

right click the ethernet adapter
click properties
scroll down on the window to IPv4
select it and click the properties button
check that IP address and DNS are click ontain automatically
if they are not click to check those and then click apply and ok
DO the same by scrolling to IPv6
then exit out of that


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
You are still offline as far as the site is concerned
I hope all is OK


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
Sorry I cannot wait at the computer any longer tonight
I will be back to check about 1400hrs UK TIME
Tomorrow

I will make a further check tonight about 2300 before I switch off


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SIGNED OFF
post when and if you are ready to resume
I will check as per post 100 - approx 1400hrs UK time


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I can't post reply. Something to do with Google.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Twice I made posts explaining delay and what happened. But they disappeared and google wants info. My email is not with google. What do I do?


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I started my explanation at about 6:15 PM my time but twice the letters disappeared. Why do I have to go through Google? Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

A great deal happened while I could not contact you due to takeover of computer by update. Perhaps letter too long. Will wait by computer all day Nov. 24. Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is impossible to know what has happened from your posts but it may suggest that


PatrickAshfield said:


> due to takeover of computer by update


having changed to the hard wired ethernet - the update is now going through

As to the apparent takeover of the computer by Google
Google does NOT takeover computers
If Google is your search engine and it is asking you to sign into Google or you have to do is to click close on the smaller Google window asking for the sign in
or alternatively if on Edge use another search engine
Change your default search engine in Microsoft Edge - Microsoft Support


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Sorry, I did not mean to say Google took over the computer, but that Google would not let me send post without using it for email. I am quite happy with Yahoo for mail. I don't know what happened, but twice I lost the posts to you. Google is not my search engine. I am quite happy with Duck Duck Go. Thanks Patrick.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

This is why I don't want Microsoft edge. They just sent message in the side panel, thus,

*Microsoft will collect results from searches that you perform in the browser to improve Microsoft products and services. This data is never associated with you or your device. Microsoft will collect results from searches that you perform in the browser to improve Microsoft products and services. This data is never associated with you or your device. *

My searches are not done to "improve Microsoft products and services". I am tired of getting sales pitches based on people looking over my shoulder. I'm sure you understand. Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dear MacBoatmaster,
Let me try to recreate two lost posts. I was able to sue the computer about 11 PM your time last night, 11/23. About the last time you heard from me last night, the update started again, and I had to see it through. Finally it asked to reset Windows. It did this and then re-installed Windows. Then it said it was doing an update. And then the desktop came back.
For all I know everything is now fixed. For this I thank you. If you want, I will run those tests for that you received snips attached in post 82 of Nov 23. I would like to discuss the apps that were turned off and are still off. Malwarebytes is one. I will stay off internet until I reinstall it. I know when you said you at what hour you would be online, but I must write when I think of matters, and I am afraid of losing posts as happened before. Thank you. Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

If you still need check on my time from control panel it is 09:40 AM. That is correct time by my clocks here. Location is correct. Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Am I now able to go back to antenna thing instead of cable, as it will be inconvenient for me to use. If new update were to happen, I would just go back to cable. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I don't know that cable allowed update. Cable was attached when the update took over. And it failed as often before, it then removed the changes it made. It gave me the choice to shut down, go back to windows, or reset Windows. I reset Windows. This took time to do and then it reinstalled Windows. And then it did update. This was fairly fast. Perhaps Cable at that point worked. I don't know. Most of this is stumbling around in the dark for me. Again, I must write when I think of things as I don't know when posts will disappear if I try to pause them. Thanks for all help. Sorry for the inconvenience. Patrick.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

STAY on cable for the time being follow the advice in my post 97 regarding windows time service and post 98 in respect of settings for IPv4 and 6
on BOTH ethernet and wireless
Post back what you meant by disconnected re wireless usb and when you have corrected the windows time service and configured the auto settings for IP and DNS

There is still more to do after this.

REGARDING malwarebytes - you are proecxted as defender and windows secuirty will now be working check that in settings - update and security and eensure all items are green checked.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I do not know what this means "you have corrected the windows time service and configured the auto settings for IP and DNS" I will stay on the cable and look at post 98. The antenna things plugs into a USB port. I pulled it out when I attached cable. Let me study post 98. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I went to time on control panel: I got 11 24 Time. PNG. I clicked "Internet time" tab. I got 11 24 Internet time when I changed settings and clicked update now. "Syncronize with Internet time server" was already checked. What else can I do with time settings from Control Panel? Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well that is OK now regarding windows time
If you look at the post where I copied to you part of your logs, you can clearly see that the windows time service was set to use



Macboatmaster said:


> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
> Date: 2022-11-20T13:07:34.5000000Z
> Event ID: 1
> ...


time provider VMIC 
It must have corrected it when the new version of windows was installed from updates

CHECK on settings
system
about
which version you now have
is it 2H22


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dealing with Ethernet in Control Panel I got network and sharing:

Clicking on Ethernet I got "Ethernet Status"

"Details" gave me window that would not enlarge, had to split into four parts

"Ethernet properties" gave me 

Sorry I could not answer your last post as I was busy putting this post together. Will send this and then read your post. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Re Post 116. I haven't a clue what this means??? Does it mean I can forget VMIC, whatever that is?

System and About shows:

Version shown is 21H2. Should I have 2H22? Was Update successful? 

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Rgarding the multitude of screenshots in post 117
just follow what I detail please and you cannot get it wrong


Macboatmaster said:


> Go to Control panel
> network and sharing centre
> open that and then click on change adapter settings on left pane
> 
> ...


The last of your screenshots on that post is the one you want to scroll down to IPv4 and check as above and then Ipv6

You are I think rushing the job and not reading fully what I post


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Both Ipv4 and Ipv6 were set to obtain automatically. I guess I missed some of your instructions. Sorry

Antenna Thing for Internet package says, "USB 2.0 Wireless 802 IIN" just in case you might want to know.


"About" shows installation Nov 23, yesterday. This must mean update was successful, no?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are the updates that were showing in settings and updates still showing as pending restart and below that 2H22 (the latter will still be showing)
However very early on in your thread on post 21 an update was showing as pending restart


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Hard to understand. 
* Are the updates that were showing in settings and updates still showing as pending restart and below that 2H22 (the latter will still be showing)* 

What was post 21 about?

I opened computer this morning and so I guess "pending restart" too effect. But I will deliberately restart now. Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Patrick
If you look at post 21 = rather than asking what it was about, and then go to settings and updates you will see if the update is still pending restart


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Sorry for delay. Google would *not* let me post without using them. And I will not use them. Also at the same time "attachment" icon not visible in reply pane. I finally figured out at almost midnight of 11-24 how to get back to my regular mail server and so post this 11-25 at 6 AM my time.

Sorry for confusion re post 21, I went to "settings, update" and got something similar to this attachment. But as best as I remember it said "to install Windows 10 update 22H2 press restart." This differs somewhat from what is in attachment. Anyway, I pressed "to install" and it went through the entire whole rigamarole for hours only to fail to update and then to "attempt to repair", "repairing", and "removing changes". The attachment, "settings update" shows right now the situation.

I cannot figure out what this means:
2022-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 10
Version 21H2 for x64-based Systems 
Status: Pending install 

Why "Pending"? Isn't Windows 10 version 21H2 now installed per "settings, about"? Please see attachment. 

I am sending this reply as I do not know if Google will return and stop me later. If you can reply I will be at the computer from now until 3 PM your time. A long-standing appointment of mine demands I be out of the house from then until 8PM your time, when I will return to computer.

Sorry for all the trouble. A lot of this is quite new to me. 

Thanks for all your patient help.

Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On post 21 that update to for 21H2 was shown as restart and the restart, as yhou know did not work
It is now shown as click to install now
It is an update to 21H2 - yes you do have 21H2 but this is an update to it.
Close all other apps and click on the install button on your screenshot


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Ok but this might cause long drawn out install and I won't be able to communicate for some time. I do not understand what other apps need to be closed. Thanks for response. Will follow advice. But I will wait if you want to respond. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What I cannot understand is that on post 21 that update showed as RESTART required
Some updates ahving been installed require a restart to configure the complete changes made by the update.

NOW that same update is shown as click to install

It is as if you have restored to an earlier point OR something else has occurred to change the status of the update.

When I said close all other open apps I referred to anyhting else you have open except the window of ther settings - updates - click to install

So for example to had a few browser windows open, perhaps an Office app (only an example) or whatever = close them all and leave open only the desktop and the updates window.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Followed instructions. Same thing happened. See Attached. Windows 10 still has 21H2 version. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I recomend you proceed with this
Repair Install Windows 10 with an In-place Upgrade | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
use STEP FOUR on the guide

2. NOTE THE ADVICE


> Disable or uninstall any 3rd party AV or security program you have installed first to prevent it from interfering with the upgrade to Windows 10. You can enable or reinstall it after Windows 10 has finished installing.


I recommend the UNINSTALL of malwarebytes presuming of course you have the licence key to reinstall it after the repair or clean install has completed - IF YOU wish to use that rather than the included free always compatible windows security centre and defender.
Uninstall and reinstall Malwarebytes using the Malwarebytes Support Tool – Malwarebytes Support

*3. Put the ISO* on a USB on another computer NOT this one
Download Windows 10 ISO File | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
follow option one
NOTE
See POINT 6
uncheck use recommended options for this pc, as of course you are making it on another pc
and browse to the usb flash pen to select it as destination source for the ISO

4. Connect the USB to this computer - 
OPEN THE USB file
On the ISO right click and click MOUNT 
See if necessary MOUNT the ISO
when mounted it will be in a virtual DVD drive open it and click setup - see first guide to repair install STEP 4.


Mount or Unmount ISO and IMG file in Windows 10 | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
OPTION ONE

5. IF IT FAILS proceed with your previously stated intention of a completely clean install
Clean Install Windows 10 | Tutorials (tenforums.com) 
This time of course you would be making the usb to boot - by again using the create media from the microsoft link - but NOT putting the ISO on it.
NOTE
DELETE ALL PARTITIONS ON YOUR DRIVE - unless of course you have one - separate to the windows installation.

*6. I regret that I cannot guide you step by step on either of these processes
ALL the info you need is on the links and sub links*
I will of course answer any individual queries if you have any.

7.* Downloading the ISO or making the USB for a clean install and the actual repair install or the clean install ALL take sometime - BE PATIENT please, there are no prizes for speed.
I recommend you read the guides fully before you start*


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Dear Macboatmaster,
This is the soonest I could contact you. Last night I took another machine, a Dell, that I haven't used in a while due to small memory and hooked it up to internet. See attachment 'Computer Desktop P3K'. I must have put the same Windows 10 as on problem HP machine we have been working on. So, I looked at Update for Dell and got attachment 'Update & Security working'. I figured, what the hell, and proceeded to see if update would work. At one point I got attachment 'Update page progress'. And then attachment 'Update page 11-26'. And then in the wee hours, THANK YOU JESUS, attachment '11-26 Bingo'.

Now, I cannot have two machines on the Internet as I must have Malwarebytes installed, and my limited retirement funds do not permit paying Malwarebytes for two machines. Sorry, I never thought of switching machines until yesterday PM. I have two other functioning machines on the shelf in case of one going west. (I get these at the library for $30 each, but they have small memory.)

On the DelI used the wireless USB wi fi antenna that installed itself. But Ethernet did not install. I want to go back to old location for router as its wi fi works for my tellies in both living room and bedroom. And cabling is more convenient. I don't think I will need Ethernet cable for Dell. I did not need it last night.
I think there is a problem somewhere in HP machine. Must I update the Windows 10 in HP?
I can still use it for music and videos and games and such but use the Dell for Internet. If HP is off internet, will I still be bothered with requests to update?

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have given you my advice
There is no reason why you must have malwarebytes installed
I have explained to you that the included free windows security centre and micorsoft defender is adequate protection provided you like with all other AV apps excercise sensible browsing
As I have said, I cannot assist further except to answer specific questions regarding the repair or the clean install.

I certainly am not prepared to start answering questions or trying to sort out another computer - the Dell - when DR.M and I, have spent hours and hours trying to sort out the HP - we are now on 131 posts.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

Thanks for your help. Excuse me, but there is no such thing as "sensible browsing". The most innocent looking things are traps. And they are everywhere. Even a neophyte like me knows that from bitter experience. Malwarebytes has saved my sorry butt too many times for me to forsake it now. It does superb work and I recommend it highly. This may mean little to the more experienced, but few of are of that stripe. 

I truly believe that the HP machine has some defect and maybe on way to death.

Again, thank you for superb advice, I am most grateful. I will try to follow your last post. 

With kindest regards,
Patrick.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said - follow the advice uninstall it if you have the key to reinstall and activate it as recommended on the link I sent and highlighted to you for the repair install 
I thought your question was - 


PatrickAshfield said:


> Now, I cannot have two machines on the Internet as I must have Malwarebytes installed, and my limited retirement funds do not permit paying Malwarebytes for two machines


to which I replied - as shown on my previous post.


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

What does this mean? "with all other AV apps ". What is "AV" ? Anyway, I maybe a day or two going through Post 129. It is with tutorials not the easiest to follow. I imagine I will eventually understand it and try to make repair. Right now I am trying to get Malwarebytes reinstalled before I go looking at stuff on the Internet.

Again, Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Anti Virus
If you find the guides hard to follow,


PatrickAshfield said:


> . It is with tutorials not the easiest to follow.


then I regret I cannot help further they are amongst the most descriptive and fully illustrated guides I know of and dozens of people on this website alone have used them, on my recommendation to successfully install windows 10 and to repair install the OS.
On the website they came from,, where I also work - hundreds if not thousands have used the.

YOU POSTED EARLY IN THE TOPIC


PatrickAshfield said:


> I can tell you that I have the copy of Windows 10 on disk I bought about over 18 months ago. It is dated Mar 16, 2021.* I will reinstall this if you suggest. My personal files are easily downloaded to flash drives.*


So I suggest if you find the guides do not suit you, you do as you suggested using whatever method you used before

Patrick
I do not feel I can assist you further.
Good luck with it


----------



## PatrickAshfield (May 25, 2021)

I understand


----------

